# 383DA



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I found a nice looking 383DA at the local shop today. It only had one mag but came with a holster. It looked clean and seemed to function properly, and was priced at $185 out the door so I got it.
I assumed it would take a Thunder 380 mag, but looking online, it seems that the DA model does not. I only saw one site that listed them, gunclips, and they are sold out. What can you experts tell me about mags for these guns? And, what else should I know about the 383DA model? any reliability issues, good reports, bad reports,? It has wood grips, do Thunder 380 grips fit it?
Thanks.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Well, no one has responded. I did learn elsewhere that mags are hard to find for this one. Triple K makes them, but they don't seem to have a good reputation. I've been told that I should scour gun shops and gun shows and look for factory mags, which could be about $50 each. 
Grips for the Thunder380 may not fit either. Other then that, It's a good pistol. I haven't had it to a range yet. I'll post a report when I do.


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

54rambler said:


> Well, no one has responded. I did learn elsewhere that mags are hard to find for this one. Triple K makes them, but they don't seem to have a good reputation. I've been told that I should scour gun shops and gun shows and look for factory mags, which could be about $50 each.
> Grips for the Thunder380 may not fit either. Other then that, It's a good pistol. I haven't had it to a range yet. I'll post a report when I do.


+1


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

54rambler said:


> I found a nice looking 383DA at the local shop today. It only had one mag but came with a holster. It looked clean and seemed to function properly, and was priced at $185 out the door so I got it.
> I assumed it would take a Thunder 380 mag, but looking online, it seems that the DA model does not. I only saw one site that listed them, gunclips, and they are sold out. What can you experts tell me about mags for these guns? And, what else should I know about the 383DA model? any reliability issues, good reports, bad reports,? It has wood grips, do Thunder 380 grips fit it?
> Thanks.


Hey, congrats on the 383DA. I had, years ago, one of the Model 85's (when they were still made of steel), and it was one of the best guns I ever had. I had it for about ten years, then stupidly traded it off.

The older Bersa pistols are tough to find magazines for. I don't know if you have any gun shows around your area, but sometimes, they can be some of the best places to find things like that.

Hey, triplek.com shows them for 45 dollars.


----------

